# Tue Brook Culvert - Liverpool - Jan 2011 -



## georgie (Jan 26, 2011)

Tuebrook ( Tew Brook named after the Norse God “Tiu” ) is now enclosed in a culvert under ground. It can be seen above ground behind the carlton Cinema for a short distance. 

The source of the Tuebrook can be traced to a spring on Old Swan Hill which is now called Edge Lane. The Brook flows from here and takes a course down St. Oswald Street it then winds its way down Prescot Road and then down Green Lane. behind the Carlton Cinema is the only place that the Brook flows freely overground as it is piped or culverted, from here it heads toward Lisburn Lane a large pool formed roughly by the roundabout it then flows down Lisburn Lane then onto Maiden Lane.


*heres some info from the book underground liverpool by jim moore*

*the main tributary of the river alt is tuebrook which starts near prescot road and is culverted all the way to fazarkely unlike other streams it is diverted along a tunnel to cut off the large fazakely loop and is then sewered.
water continues to to flow into the tew brook and by the time it gets to walton a surface stream is once again in existence flowing east just south of fazakerly hospital with a much reduced flow.
part of the tew brook flows under what was once open ground between richard kelly drive and abington road ,it is common practice not to build on culverted streams but nevertheless,houses and a new asda have been built on this open space.*

*tuebrook to fazakerly is one huge culvert*

one night me and kevsy21 went to check this out behind the cinema and sure enough the culvert was there also work had started on this because apparently it was due to collpase at any minute under the roundabout...bingo 2 access points the green lane end and the muirhead ave end.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...-bid-to-end-flooding-chaos-100252-27916136/2/

we decided to check the roundabout end out first and was stopped by police asking what we was doing etc (i suppose at 12 midnight 2 blokes shining torches near plant machinery doesnt look good) but anyway we explained we was just looking at the now exposed culvert down a deep hole and had no interest in doing anything else happy with that they left but without one further "so your not thinking of stealing that digger"....nahh m8

fast forward a few days and a plan was hatched to check out both exposed parts the green lane end and the muirhead ave end 

the green lane end we done first and after entering it was looking promising but the further we went the deeper it got until we was faced with a sunken tunnel just popping its head out of the water...so with that we headed back stopping for a bit to admire the sounds of the social club we was under....come on eileen or something i think they was playin.

next we was standing on tuebrook roundabout hiding in the bushes for this stupidly busy roundabout to clear then going one by one with *kevsy21* going first then *wimr* then me last down the hole provided by council until we was all standing in this 170yr old culvert.

under the roundabout took us through old brick work and into a facking long tunnel that never seemed to stop ,we explored a fair bit into it but decided to call it a day,it was late and we had spent most of the night in other drains and wasnt prepared to walk this 5/6 mile tunnel so a return trip is on the cards to see how long this actually is.

*visited with kevsy21 and wimr*

*firstly green lane end (this isnt actually behind the carlton cinema but in the cul de sac behind it just to the left)*





















*theres a little collapse in here and was tricky to get past*




*
at the end is the sunken tunnel*





now muirhead end (the first glimpse as you get down the hole)















ending up in this concrete tunnel






























IN YOUR CULVERTZ


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 27, 2011)

I enjoyed looking at your shots. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AJW1977 (Jan 27, 2011)

anyone else see the praying mantis in pic 4


----------



## georgie (Jan 27, 2011)

AJW1977 said:


> anyone else see the praying mantis in pic 4



nope cant see it


----------



## King Al (Jan 27, 2011)

Great pics and write up georgie  glad five-O didn't give you too much trouble


----------

